# Has anybody seen this?



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Check this out.

http://www.kctv5.com/story/19772014/woman-reels-in-rare-84-lb-catfish-near-leavenworth


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

What a waste


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Argh... trot line. Those folks are a tad bit "odd" but at least those two huge cats are going back in the MO River.


----------

